# euro mounts (pics)



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been meaning to get these euro mounts on here from this past year. It took a little longer than expected but I got this whole digital camera business figured out now. (got the camera the same day we started on these: Christmas Eve.) "Bro's on the left, mine on the right." 06' rifle season.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

They look great! Good job on those! Are ya gonna hang 'em above the front door? I've seen a couple shantys with european mounts above the doors and they look awesome.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I'm not too sure yet. These custom stands are made for putting on a flat surface "or" hanging on the wall. I guess they wouldn't look too bad hanging by all the other mounts and sets of horns but I'll have to see. Hopefully, they'll have a fireplace to sit on/by someday because from what I've seen, that probably looks the best.

All I can say is, I sure wish I would have started European mounting my deer a lot earlier in life! The turnout on these makes me really regret it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

great character on yours BM-love it


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thx Sap! :wink:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Where did you get the stands?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

who made the stands? I think they are turned around the wrong direction? or did you want them that way so you could set them on a table? Mabeye you want them thattaway though. Generally on Euro plaques such as those the plate your skull is on would be turned around facing the opposite direction so when you hang them on the wall the skull sits at a 45 facing up and out, to mimic a deer with its head up rather than facing the floor.. Just curious .... mabeye you knew that!!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Heck, he probably needed to tip the base forward for those big 'ol horns to clear the wall! Nice racks, and a nice job on the skulls and mounting plates. I need to get busy with the scroll saw and router. I've got about ten euro's hanging on the wall in the garage. Nice mounts like yours might even spruce them up enough to come into the house! 
Burl


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

headhunter said:


> who made the stands? I think they are turned around the wrong direction? or did you want them that way so you could set them on a table? Mabeye you want them thattaway though. Generally on Euro plaques such as those the plate your skull is on would be turned around facing the opposite direction so when you hang them on the wall the skull sits at a 45 facing up and out, to mimic a deer with its head up rather than facing the floor.. Just curious .... mabeye you knew that!!!


The stands swivel in the back. I just turned the back around so it would sit on the table for a nicer picture. When I turn it back around, they sit perfect on the wall. 
We have a farmer/deer hunter back home that makes the stands for everyone interested in the area and for the local taxidermist. 
Thanks for the compliments Burly! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bandman

where are you from. I am thinking you did my Antalope this year. You live in WF? They look great.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Bandman
> 
> where are you from. I am thinking you did my Antalope this year. You live in WF? They look great.


Pm sent. :wink:


----------

